# Gaggia Baby (almost new) for £90 or Gaggia Classic (new) for £170 ??



## 50cent (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Just got a quick question.

I have a Ponte Vecchio Lusso lever machine which I keep at work (plus Iberital MC2 Grinder) - I am very happy with it and find it easy to use.

Now I want to get a pump machine for home. I'll probably only use it at weekends, making 1 cappuccino on a Sat/Sun.

Based on the costs of the 2 machines above, Baby for £90 or Classic for £170, and taking into account my probable usage, do you think I'd be disappointed with the Baby or should I get the classic?

With either one I'll need to get the regular unpressurised baskets, and I'll change the steam wand for the Rancilio one.

But I read you can't reduce the pressure down to 9 bar with the Baby.

I love the massive amount of steam my Lusso produces so I'm also worried I might not be happy with the steam either of the above produces. But then again, I only steam a max of 150ml of milk for my cappuccino, so I guess that doesn't take much steam power!

Anyway, I was hoping for any comments to help me decide.

Thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

They have the same internals so it's down to Aesthetics. I find that the Baby's, especially the newer models are very flimsy and tacky looking.

From what I gather, you can get Classics on Amazon for £114 (damaged boxes but new machines).

Hope that helps,

Martin


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The price fluctuates on *Amazon* for used (returned) Gaggia Classics

Currently hovering around £138

Influenced by supply


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I would see if you can find someone with a classic locally and try it out.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a classic for sale on this very forum see yam yam coffee engineer . And in you area too

Ian


----------

